# new to fish keeping



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello to anybody and to the whole community. Iam young and dont have much money because of this. Anyways I have seen this tank and its habit for a while now about a year. And i just recently got them in my own hands. My neighbor had two 30 gal tanks. Normal walmart setup basic heater and HOB filter. *** read basic stuff and about some fish and about some problems. Anyways i saved these fish from being put into a nasty creek (which iam sure they wouldnt live). So i dont anger you guys much more by posting a ton more of endless sentences ill just try to shorten this. Anyways i got two 30 gal tanks both has HOB filters and 1 has a heater that works. I list whats in each 1 in sec. Another thing is my cichlids are pretty pale and not as bright color as they were back in day when my neighbor got them new. So i will post and ask about my fish later on what the problems could be. my goal for this hobby is to to get a lot better. Learn all i can on these fish. I see there are so many different kinds. Also diseases and sickness and all that stuff. Theres so much that can go different ways in different sections that i don't understand how someone can just say 1 sickness when i could be 10 and all the same things. SO i wanna become a good exspert. Heres my listings and i know they are stress, water conditions probably stink, and over crowded. 
1. 1 30 gal - 15 tiger barbs, 15 neon tetras, 1 puffer, 1 eel, 5 cherry barbs, 3 angel fish. This also has A standard walmart HOB filter and heater is on and working. 
2. 1 30 gal - I don't know these fish and i hope to find out what there called. I know 2 was yellow labs(1 died when tank was moved) so what i know of stock now is 1 yellow lab, 1 i believe is jewel fish, red zebra , 2 alga eaters big ones so i thought pletcos. But theres like 3 other fish in there that i hope to get pictures of soon. This doesn't have heater cause its broke and temp stays good. I think there all faded in color and anger obviously, and the water conditions is bad, and its crowded. I know these fight a lot. But i cant not kill them, and our LFS doesn't take them in. And around here no one wants fish its a small town.

anyways i know there kits to measure things i don't have them atm. And walmart doesn't sell them. Also i'am young and cant drive. Another thing is these fish are fighting and fading and i wanna know what i can do to help. I know these tanks weren't cycled. And i wanna know what i can do. I know this forums is a cichlids but i figure id tell u about the other tank aswell. And please dont yell like the other place i tried to post. Because they yelled and told me to go away cause i'am dumb. When i saved them and i'am trying to fix things.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tanks are too small, so start figuring out how to get larger ones (at least 55G for the group with the labs). Unless you get a larger one soon, they will kill each other. Check Craigslist every day, or freecycle.

For the African cichlids (with the yellow labs), fill up the tank 1/2 full with rocks. You can use smooth rocks with no metal content from your yard, just scrub well and boil first. That will help with hiding places.

See if you can get used filter material or gravel from a friend or from the LFS. This will help with the cycle. Keep it wet with prior tank water until it get's into your tanks to keep the bacteria alive.

Did you use dechlorinator when you filled the tanks?

The cycle and/or the aggression from being in too small tank can still kill them. But you are trying to rescue the fish, so best of luck!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I would suggest figuring out what you want. I personally would get rid of most of the fish in the first tank except the angels. Any fish store will take them but will not give you any money for them. At least then they will hopefully survive long enough to be bought by someone else. (i say angles cause i like them, keep whatever you like)

Not sure about the eel, but he sounds cool. If he will get along with the angels this is the setup I would do. Keep angels and eel. Find home for everything else.

For the other tank i would not keep any cichlids in it unless it was a breeding pair and only 1 breeding pair. It's too small.

Glad you came here. We are friendly. Sorry to hear you got kicked out of the other place.


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

Iam tring to work and get some money for a bigger tank to seperate them. But i got so many different kinds of cichlids that i dont know what ones i can truly get away with of putting together. I know labs go by themself. And jewel and red zebra.. both agressive.. and the few random ones in there are tad smaller but i dont wanna cause stress. Plus i wanna bring back color in them. The jewel is just so much lighter before they even came here. So iam worried they will die. Also the water i use stuff to help to tap water. But sense iam dummy i ve been putting in the stuff and then adding fresh water. Which i read in some place its only working if u add water to bucket then the stuff into the tap water and let it sit for hours.. then add to tank but i dunno. So many places and such little things are different around. But they could be important little thingys.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

The stuff you add is for your chlorine? If it is Prime you can add it after you fill the tank during your water changes. A lot of cichlids seem to change color as they get older. Some of them change color on command (stress). Go to the profiles link and try to identify them for us or post a pic of your tank.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

The best thing you can do is go to your public library and check out every book they have on tropical fish, then read each one. A lot of the books are pretty heavily influenced by marketing jargon from the equipment manufacturers but a few are actually well written without bias or hidden motives. Once you've got a good understanding of how an aquatic ecosystem works, what fish are which, where they come from, what water conditions and food they need you'll have a better idea of what you need to ask in online forums.

You're right for any question you ask you'll get 1 out of 10 possible answers, you stand a 10% chance that was actually the correct answer. You've got to use your own experiance and knowledge to judge which of the answers you get from an online forum is the most correct. The only way to get that experiance and knowledge is to do a lot of reading and loose a few fish.

You should look to see if there is an aquarium society or fish club in your area, if you can make it to the meetings you'll meet a lot of local people who have a real passion for fish, they'll be able to help you out a lot, even more than pet shop employees in most cases. You'll probably be a little intimidated at first, most of the club members will be older, many will have dozens of tanks setup for breeding specific fish and they'll use a lot of scientific names for fish and plants that will be unfamiliar to you. Don't be afraid to ask questions, but be sure to show appreciation and pay attention to the answers you are given. Because the people you meet are local they may even come to your house so they can see your fish in person and give a proper diagnosis, they might give you some medications from their own supply to try or let you borrow a piece of equipement like a UV sterilizer or diatom filter to treat the issue.


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

kingpoiuy said:


> The stuff you add is for your chlorine? If it is Prime you can add it after you fill the tank during your water changes. A lot of cichlids seem to change color as they get older. Some of them change color on command (stress). Go to the profiles link and try to identify them for us or post a pic of your tank.


yes i use stuff to take chlorine out of tap i use 2 things prime and something from walmart . I dont know the name atm. but i know its purpose is for this and everyone uses it.

Also for kornphlake- i know about the clubs. closes one to me is bout 5 hours away across 2 states almost. I live in a very boring town and states. Also i d like to know all. But do all you exsperts learn all fish or just a good portion of them. Also i know stress is one thing. i just gotta think how to seperate them with something.

Also is it good if i get another tank. Then cycle it properly without fish. Then add my cichlids to it? They have been in tank that has just been getting water changes frequently because of the amonoia and such. So it wont kill them if i add them into a good cycle tank right>


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry for double posting here. But is it able for me to split a 30 gal in half and with netting of some sort or glass.. and try to seperate some fish? Or what. I have a really small net that hangs on top for little things. But i was just wondering how to split to try to calm down the tank.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Moving your fish from an uncycled tank to a cycled tank will never be bad for the fish. It will probably take as long to cycle a new tank as it will take for the tank with the fish to establish a healthy culture of bacteria though.

You can divide a tank with anything that will stay in place and doesn't have any holes big enough for the fish to get through. A piece of glass would work but it might be a challenge getting it in and out without scratching the tank up. A piece of plexiglass may be a little easier to work with, you could also try some of the plastic grid that is sold in craft stores, I can't remember the name but I used it to make a kleenex box cover for my grandma when I was in 3rd or 4th grade by weaving yarn on the grid to make a pattern. I'm sure if you look around your house you could find several other things that might work.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> Normal walmart setup basic heater and HOB filter


If they are walmart tanks, they are actually 29 gallons, which have a smaller footprint than a 30g, figured i'd point it out.


----------

